# Official Game Thread: Bulls vs. Magic @ 6pm (TV: FSChi, NBALP)



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

*OFFICIAL GAME THREAD- Bulls at Magic*

I've never done a regular season game thread before, maybe i can bring some luck.

Both teams struggling, both coaches on hot seat, should be an interesting game. 


Curry has NO reason not to do well in this game.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

*For the Ribs....*

The Bull 66
The Magic 67


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Magic 92. Bulls 65. 


Sorry everyone. Until we shoot better than 31% a game, we won't score. This is a road game.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Later on tonight or tomorrow some time I will give the stats for each team. But I can tell you we are averaging 77pts a game and giving up 97. As of right now, WE ARE the worse team in the league. No one else is even close.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Magic - 88
Bulls - 72


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> Later on tonight or tomorrow some time I will give the stats for each team. But I can tell you we are averaging 77pts a game and giving up 97. As of right now, WE ARE the worse team in the league. No one else is even close.


I don't think we're the worst team. I think we're in the bottom 6 though.

We did beat Atlanta. And then there's the Clippers ;-)


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

Magic 93
Bulls 78


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Why so many Bulls losses being predicted?  Kind of easy to see for now isn't it?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Magic 93 - Bulls 71!

-Petey


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Last year at this time we were 2-2. Wins vs. NO and Boston. Losses to Atlanta and Toronto. Through all 4 of those games there was a total point differential of 2 points. So we could have very easlily been 4-0. What a difference a year makes. 

Vs Boston. 50% with Rose and Marshall taking 32 of our 78 shots. (Williams 13 pts 7 assists and 7 rebounds.) Rose 21 points Marshall 16. 

Vs New Orleans. 47% in shooting. Rose Marshall and Fizer talking 37 of the Bulls 70 shots. Rose 21pts Marshall 16

Vs Atlanta 38% shooting. Williams 10 pts 4 rebounds and 5 assists. Rose and Marshall and Fizer and Williams took 60 of the bulls 92 shots. Rose had(23 shots) Rose 24 points, Marshall 17 Fizer 14. 

Vs. Toronto 41% Rose and Marshall 49 of our 109 shots. Marshall 32, Rose 24. Fizer 7 minutes no points. 

Now compare Marshall and Rose to what they are doing now. 

Loss 1 vs Washington Rose 13 shots, Marshall 8. (Crawford 18 Curry and Gill 10) Rose, Rose 15 Marshall 4. 

Win #1. Vs Atlanta. Rose 16 shots, Marshall 8. Curry 18, Gill 13, Pippen 11 shots. Rose 15, Marshall 8. Curry 22. (Crawford, 7 pts.)

Loss #2. 30 pts blowout @ Milwaukee. Rose 12 shots. Marshall 5. Crawford 15 shots, chandler 12. Rose 10 pts, marshall 2. Crawford 17 pts. 

Loss #3 Hst 28 pts blowout Rose 9 shots, Marshall 6. Crawford 18(made 6 shots) Rose 5 points, Marshall 5. Crawford 19, Chandler 14. 

*See a pattern? Need to look very closly to all of the stats of the first 4 games. Compare to now. Marshall and Rose were asked to sacrifice their game for the sake of the team and look at where it has gotten us. The two C's(Chandler is doing what he is suppose to do) are not ready to lead this team. Rose and Marshall both need to brought back into the grand scheme of things and need to be done now before the rest of the season slips away. Dabullz has been preaching about Rose and these stats through the first 4 games is a tell-tell sign he is right on the money!!! 

Do we want to make the playoffs? Or do we still want to develope the youth? If we are to believe it's the playoffs then give the ball to Marshall and Rose and let them lead us there.*


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Magic 84
Bulls 88

Rose 21


edit: had to edit, even if they probably will lose, I can't predict that :sour:


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Bulls will win this one. Even though it's on the road. 

Bulls 110
Magic 104

Chandler-25
Rose and Crawford with 24


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

I'm taking the Bulls on this one -- the Magic have been anemic on offense, so it's not like they're that far up on you.

Bulls 80
Magic 75

Curry leads Chicago with 18, McGrady leads Orlando with 30.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

I've had the "pleasure" of watching the Magic play twice and have come away very unimpressed both times. 

McGrady is struggling with his game right now and as he goes, so does the Magic. He looked horrible in the Knicks game besides a 5 minute stretch late in the game.

The Magic are always without Pat Garrity, who has been the notorious Bull killer for the past two years. Combine their lack of outside shooting (which has been killing us) and lack of a true pivot player, this game is very winable. 

I think Curry rebounds in this game and puts up 24 and 5, Rose chips in 22 and Crawford adds 16 and 6 dimes. McGrady leads all scorers with 28 but the Bulls take advantage of the weak Orlando team.

Bulls by 5, 83 to 78. Book it Dan-O!

---

PS: Roger, we break 40% in this game... I'll go for 42%

---

PS: JAF: I edited the title to add the time and TV.


----------



## Chicago_Cow (Mar 5, 2003)

Sorry, the Bulls will lose this one AGAIN.

Magic 95
Bulls 82

Leading Scorer: Tracy McGrady

Let's hope that this game will be at least competitive.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Magic- 86
Bulls- 72


----------



## mgolding (Jul 20, 2002)

Magic - 89
Bulls - 71

We'd better crack the 70 point barrier or im done for a while.


----------



## Parabull (Nov 4, 2003)

Bulls - 93
Magic - 87

Crawford - 23 pts, 4 rebs, 6 assists
Rose - 21 pts, 5 rebs, 3 assists
Chandler - 12 pts, 13 rebs, 3 blks
Curry - 14 pts, 8 rebs, 2 blks

And Roger Mason finally logs less than 10 minutes.


----------



## Philo (Feb 13, 2003)

Chicago Bulls 84
Orlando Magic 102

Leading Scorer: Corey Blount 32


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Bulls: 78
Magic: 77

Leading Scorer: Chandler 17


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: OFFICIAL GAME THREAD- Bulls at Magic*



> Originally posted by <b>JAF311</b>!
> I've never done a regular season game thread before, maybe i can bring some luck.
> 
> Both teams struggling, both coaches on hot seat, should be an interesting game.
> ...


Yes he does 

Andrew DeClerq


----------



## J-City (Feb 20, 2003)

Bulls rebound from total embarassment

Bulls 97
Magic 85

Robinson should start at SF to handle McGrady. I think E-Rob's defense is underrated. 
Also, yeah Jamal hasn't shot that well, but his numbers are watered down by the whole team not running the offense properly and Jamal having to force a shot, and by him shooting a lot of 3's to try and get the Bulls back in the game. Also, his assists should be way up if anyone else on the team could hit a shot. Everyone is so quick to get down on someone. He'll be fine if Cartwright stays out of his way. I think Eddy and Jamal will have big nights.

By the way, I was at the Rockets game. The attendance stunk maybe 2/3 full with half of those people there only to see Yao Ming. He got louder cheers than anyone. Then half the people left by the start of the 4th. And the booing was way worse than it seemed if you watched on TV.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Magic 89, Bulls 65


----------



## Squirrel (Jul 25, 2002)

Bulls 93
Magic 87

T-Mac 36


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Re: OFFICIAL GAME THREAD- Bulls at Magic*



> Originally posted by <b>F.Jerzy</b>!
> 
> 
> Yes he does
> ...


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 

:yes:


----------



## Bulls4Ever (May 6, 2003)

Bulls 97
Magic 82

T-Mac led scoring with 27pts

Chandler will take 21rebounds


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: OFFICIAL GAME THREAD- Bulls at Magic*



> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:
> ...


Laugh if you will and twas said in jest 

But then again if you cast your mind back to last year's Magic series... Andrew De Clerq frequently outhustled Curry and made plays 

Why?

Because he wanted it more


----------



## robert60446 (Nov 11, 2002)

Bulls 103
Magic 92
:laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Re: OFFICIAL GAME THREAD- Bulls at Magic*



> Originally posted by <b>F.Jerzy</b>!
> 
> 
> Yes he does
> ...


Have you seen any Magic games this year? DeClerq is having a really hard time getting on the floor.


----------



## KA (Apr 21, 2003)

Magic: 92
Bulls: 85


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

(big dramatic sigh)

Magic 100
Bulls 68


Leading scorer....ah, who cares?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Magic 97
Bulls 75

This is gonna be U-G-L-Y. 

The thought of Corie blount scoring 32 cracks me up.

leading scorer : T-Mac 41.


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

Both teams playing ugly. Both coaches on the hot seat. This looks to be one ugly, poorly coached game. 

I'm going against my better instincts and going for a Bulls win...

Bulls 72
Magic 68

An overall ugly game where both teams still don't crack 40% shooting.

Curry is the high scorer with 18 for the Bulls.
Chandler will be a boarding monster with all the bricks both teams will be chucking up. He'll finish with a new career high of 27. T-Mac will lead all scorers with 27.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

*never quit!*

Magic 100
Bulls 1

Leading Bulls Scorer
Curry -- 1


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

Magic 96
Bulls 80

Leading scorer - T-Mac - 93
Bulls leader - J Ro - 8


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: never quit!*



> Originally posted by <b>kukoc4ever</b>!
> Magic 100
> Bulls 1
> 
> ...


That only works on the Price is Right.


----------



## ztect (Jun 12, 2002)

the hitherto 35% fg shooting Magic will shoot 52% from
the floor against the Bulls.

The Bulls will also shoot better, for at least 1 quarter,
but will still shoot only 30% for the game.


Magic win 96-78

High scorer for the Bulls- Rose with 18 pts on 6 for 21 shooting


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Magic 88
Bulls 75

Curry 15 points, 6 boards
Chandler 4 blocks


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

*My prediction for tonight...*

I'm pretty sure something close to the following will happen tonight, because it seems to be a trend: Bulls once again get their a**es kicked as someone like Tyronn Lue lights us up for about 30. In turn, I get pissed, turn off the tv, storm out of the living room muttering profanities and, because of this lack of concentration, end up stubbing my toe for the 800th time on the table around the corner. This, in turn, causes me to cry and laugh simultaneously while still somehow muttering those same profanities as I limp away into the night. Man, being a Bulls fan is painful. I really hope they start winning, cause my toe hurts.

Magic - 104
Bulls - 73


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

Man PC. I had to call Last TRue PG during the Houston game because I was tired of cussing to myself. I've never heard LTPG swear and the two of us sounded like Sailors. 

The Bulls - they'll make you create new ways to say the F word.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Magic 84 Bulls 74


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

The concensus seems to be the hope that the Bulls can actually break 70 points tonight. WOW.

TMac is struggling and our perimeter defense is just the medicine he needs.

Cartwright has his hands tied at the guard positions. If he wanted to bench Gill and Crawford, his options are Rose, Mason Jr., and ERob.

Magic 93, Bulls 69
TMac > 40 pts


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Everyone watching the game?

I won't have time tonight--_maybe_ the fourth quarter. Depends.

I can't even turn it on and watch the first 5 minutes or see the halftime score because I'll get distracted.

I'm updating my score from earlier.

Bulls start fast, fight valiently, go down 92-84.

Jamal will have a gaudy line tonight.


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

bulls 65
Tmac 68


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> Everyone watching the game?
> 
> I won't have time tonight--_maybe_ the fourth quarter. Depends.
> ...


Me neither most likely. I'm traveling to Vegas on the 16th, so I have a lot of stuff to get done ahead of time. Woe is me, right.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: Re: never quit!*



> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> 
> 
> That only works on the Price is Right.


:laugh:


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lizzy</b>!
> Man PC. I had to call Last TRue PG during the Houston game because I was tired of cussing to myself. I've never heard LTPG swear and the two of us sounded like Sailors.
> 
> The Bulls - they'll make you create new ways to say the F word.


You may have been cussing a lot, but I don't think there's any way you were swearing more than me. I was droppin f-bombs like it was frickin Def Comedy Jam, minus the comedy. My normal Bulls contact is out of town, so I couldn't vent any frustration to anyone, so I just called my own phone# and left a message on my voicemail, pretending it was someone else. Then, I played it back and I felt better. If they play similarly tonight, I think we should setup a conference call of just cussing. We can bleep out only the non-swear words.


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottVdub</b>!
> bulls 65
> Tmac 68


HA. :laugh:


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PC Load Letter</b>!
> 
> 
> You may have been cussing a lot, but I don't think there's any way you were swearing more than me. I was droppin f-bombs like it was frickin Def Comedy Jam, minus the comedy. My normal Bulls contact is out of town, so I couldn't vent any frustration to anyone, so I just called my own phone# and left a message on my voicemail, pretending it was someone else. Then, I played it back and I felt better. If they play similarly tonight, I think we should setup a conference call of just cussing. We can bleep out only the non-swear words.


I'll PM you my number so we can cuss together.

I'll miss the first hour while sitting on the good old Kennedy so by the time I get home the game should be well out of reach.


----------



## Lurch (Nov 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> Magic 92. Bulls 65.
> 
> 
> Sorry everyone. Until we shoot better than 31% a game, we won't score. This is a road game.


 The Magic shot 24% from the court an all time low in their last game . It was pathetic even Mcgrady shot about 4-20. I expect a very bad game tonight against to struggling teams.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

I must admit kneepad I made this prediction before I found out that Orlando is shooting 35% for the season. But they are at home. I hope I am wrong.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: OFFICIAL GAME THREAD- Bulls at Magic*



> Originally posted by <b>FJ_of _Rockaway</b>!
> 
> 
> Laugh if you will and twas said in jest
> ...


I got the joke, hence my response. It was very funny.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Is another pathetic effort possible from this bunch?

Magic- 103
Bulls-77

Juwan drops 35 and dominates Curry

Dont forget to keep your eye on Lue, with Crawford on him he's probably gonna be wreaking havoc all night.


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

I will gladly sacrifice ribs for a Bulls win, so I'm sticking with my prediction of a Bulls loss... and to the poster that said Rose/Marshall are sacrificing their game and that's why we're losing... I don't think thats it.

If it were just those two holding back, they should be able to turn it back on and get us some wins. After two blowout losses, they would have. But they haven't... it's a lot more than 1 or 2 things.

If the Bulls shoot more than 40% and have less than 15 turnovers, we should throw a parade.


----------



## InPaxWeTrust (Sep 16, 2002)

I wasnt going to predict this one but here goes.


Bulls 87

Magic 82


Chandler 20


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Bulls 92
Magic 83

Eddy Curry finally has a great game..... I hope. 

and E-Rob does well... I hope.


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: OFFICIAL GAME THREAD- Bulls at Magic*



> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> 
> 
> Have you seen any Magic games this year? DeClerq is having a really hard time getting on the floor.


So what ?

Like I said in my post ... it was said in jest

Geez Ret.. seems as though the Eddy Ob ( session ) is turning you into Gollum ( He's your precious ) 

De Clerq has always been an extraordinarily marginal talent

He was marginal last year . the year before that , and guess what ? He's still marginal 

A Career 8 minute garbage time gamer when a team is at full tilt 

And he still busted Eddy's chops last year in a couple of encounters 

That was my point 

DeClerq may have regressed even further thsi year if that was possible ... but then again so has BabyEd


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: OFFICIAL GAME THREAD- Bulls at Magic*



> Originally posted by <b>FJ_of _Rockaway</b>!
> 
> 
> So what ?
> ...


Actually, I have no problems. You're the obsessive. You've follwed me around to almost every thread taking jabs at me yet providing nothing of benefit. 

Personal vendata much? If you have that much free time, so be it. That's alright, I still remember our first argument. BTW, is Eddie Robinson the jump shooting guard you had anticipated?


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

I don't even know anymore. We need this one bad. But so does Orlando. Since our team lacks heart. Orlando takes this one.

Magic 86
Bulls 72

Leading Scorer: Curry(22)


----------



## Bullwhip (Feb 26, 2003)

Magic 103
Bulls 69

Tyson Chandler gets ejected for punching out Eddy Curry. Cartwright "resigns" due to medical reasons on the plane ride home. Bach is placed as interum for remainder of the season, getting us to just under .500 ball, narrowly missing the playoffs.

A legitimate coach will be placed next season.

You heard it here first.
Ka-Rack!

:groucho:


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bullwhip</b>!
> 
> 
> Tyson Chandler gets ejected for punching out Eddy Curry. :


:laugh:


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bullwhip</b>!
> 
> Ka-Rack!
> 
> :groucho:


Reminds me of Chandler Bing...... "Whu-Pahhhh!"


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Tonights stats:

Orlando 1-3. *All three losses in a row and at home*
Shooting 35% as team. Being out rebounded by 7.5 a game. 40-47.5. 84 a game to 88.5 by opp. 

McGrady 27.3 pts. 37% 6 rebounds 6 assists 1 blk a game. 
Gooden 14 a game. 44% 9.8 boards a game. 
Howard 12.5 pts a game 33% 9.3 rebounds
Lue12 pts 36%. 
Shammond Williams 27%
Gordan Giricek 31%
Britton Johnsen 27%
Andrew DeClercq 29%
Donnell Harvey 25%
Steven Hunter 17%
Reece Gaines 25%


Bulls. 1-3 

Bulls are shooting 32% as a team. opp 46%. So we are not stopping anyone neigher. 35% in threes, but we are giving up *50% in threes* 46.8 boards a game to opp. 47.8 We do a good job in off rebounding. 15.5 to 9.8 77 pts a game to 97.3 by opp. 

Crawford 13.8pts a game 35% 4.3 assists (53% in threes)
Chandler 13.3 pts a game. 41% shooting. 17.7 boards 2.33 blks
Rose 11.3pts a game 30% 4.8 boards 3.5 assists
Curry 10.8 36% shooting 4.8 rebounds 1.5 blocks. 
Gill 23%
pipp 29%
Fizer 31%
Marshall 29%
E-rob 37%
Baxter 40%
Blount 38%
Mason 091% (1-11) Good thing we shipped off Hassell and kept Mason. Hassell couldn't shoot.


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

Mason shouldn't even see the floor. He's the kind of guy who plays when you have about 4 injuries.

Jamal, Rose, Gill and Donyell should be able to handle the 3 wing spots. Make them work. Rose will play 40 mpg until Pip comes back. He loves that. Jamal can play 40 mpg. 

Jamal, Jalen, Eddie, Kendall, Donyell, Eddy, Tyson and Marcus are the only people who should see the floor unless there's a blow out. When Pip comes back you go back to 9 guys. (Who am I kidding - when there's a blow out). 

That's when you trot out Lonny, Corie and Rog. It's so easy. Why is BC so bad about that? He's like Dusty Baker. I trust my guys. Really? You trust Veres? WHY????


----------



## Dan Rosenbaum (Jun 3, 2002)

I still believe.

Bulls win 75-74.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

The Bulls won't likely make a lineup change at this point.

If they did, I'd start ERob at SF, move Rose to SG, bench Curry, move Chandler to C, and start Marshall.

That is:

Crawford PG
Rose SG
Chandler C
ERob SF
Marshall PF

That's basically the same lineup we played a LOT of last season, and in those games, we at least scored 70 points.


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

Phew... just made it before tip-off.

Bulls 86
Magic 82

(Ditka voice) "You gotta believe!"


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Nater</b>!
> Phew... just made it before tip-off.
> 
> Bulls 86
> ...


You probably would have a better pick if you waited until the game was over ;-)


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Starters:

Curry
Chandler
Rose
Crawford
Marshall


Magic:

Gooden
Howard
Hunter
Lue
McGrady


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

reason for the lineup change? Zone. BC wants to force Orlando to make some of their shots.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Tyson looks 2-3 inches taller than Hunter. Hmmm.....


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

chandler 2 pts 2 rebounds already


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Rose to chandler. Almost-assist (chandler travels).


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Tyson 3 rebounds in less than 2 minutes. Yikes!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

4-0 Bulls. Rose a dunk


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Rose with a pretty move and the dunk. I don't remember ever seeing him dunk.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Throw it down Jalen..throw it down!
:yes:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose 1-6......


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Eddy looks stinky tonight.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Howard misses the dunk over Chandler. Gooden follows with a dunk over Chandler.

These guys know we give up points in the paint, and they're going for it.

Rose is 1-6. Keep shooting.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

5:45 bulls down 2. 

Bulls 40%, Orlando 46%.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Another almost-assist for Jalen.

Great pass to Eddy going for an easy dunk. Ball goes through Eddy's legs.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Rose:"I'll lead this team"


....to another bad night:no:


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Another almost-assist for Jalen.
> 
> Great pass to Eddy going for an easy dunk. Ball goes through Eddy's legs.


I didn't see it, they said it was Rose's fault though.
:dead:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Crawford on the fast break after the marshall steal. Rewards the big guy, who misses. Crawford misses the putback, Marshall gets the putback.

Almost-assist for crawford (and what we want to see from him)


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Dabullz you should track Rose and Crawfords almost assists.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Poor movement.

Rose drives, dishes back to Jamal. He shoots a 3 from about 10 feet behind the 3pt line. Misses.

Another almost-assist.

Bulls are down by 3, but are very much in this game. 

Rose crossover makes TMac fall down. Bounce pass to curry, he dunks, misses, is fouled. ALmost-assist Rose.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Eddy gets his first point :clap:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> Dabullz you should track Rose and Crawfords almost assists.


I'm trying to.

15-14, Bulls down by 1. This is not a bad start for us, though the score is low for both teams.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

2 points and 2 fouls for Curry 

Just like the good old days!!!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls playing zone D. TMac scores easy from the outside.

Rose pick and roll with chandler who makes the shot. Assist rose.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> Rose pick and roll with chandler who makes the shot. Assist rose.


Very nice, nice break too, but Blount got fouled and couldnt finish.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Rose rebounds. Leads the fast break. Pass to Marshall, pass to blount, draws the foul. 

Nice to see the bulls run. Crawford led a nice fast break earlier (he scored on a sorta-layup).


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

17-16, magic. Bulls right there thanks to Tyson! 4 pts 3 boards 2 blks. 

We are shooting 44%!!!!!!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Timeout, BUlls down 17-16 with 2:23 left.

Folks, Bulls are down just 1 on the road. I'm regretting my pick already ;-)


----------



## Athlon33.6 (Jul 31, 2003)

I hate to say this but we're going to get rocked.


Bulls - 72

Magic - 119


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

14 of our 16 pts is in the paint!!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Blount two FTs, Bulls are winning on the road.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

DaBullz..no need to regret...There is always the 3rd quarter nightmare!!!:yes:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Blount two FTs, Bulls are winning on the road.


Pray for rain.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

mcGrady going for 50?????


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Jamal having tough time handling the ball. Lue pokes it away, he gets it back. Dribbles right into another Magic player. Knocks him down. Finally gets rid of it to Marshall, who hits the open 3. Assist Jamal.

TMac is getting red hot against us already. We're playing zone, hoping to hide our defensive deficiencies. Zone all game, too. TMac has hit about 3 open jumpers, so we may have to go man soon.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Donyell off to a nice start. Thank God


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

If anyone else is watching, please verify what I see.

I see Jamal consistently overdribbling the ball at the top of the key and I don't see him anywhere but at the top of the key. Isn't it easier to defend a guy like that?

TMac goes up for a shot, Rose gets a hand in his face, he misses.

Marshall is making the most of his start. Hits another from the corner for 3.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

we should take advantage of situations that are presented when McGrady is out


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Jamal just made a terrific last second 3pt shot from about half-way from the 3pt line to center court.

Bulls lead 28-24.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Crawford at the Buzzer!
:yes:


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

That 3 from Crawford could change the momentum!!!!!(I hope)


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

7 point run to finish the quarter.
Thats not bad.

We gotta keep that same pace though.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wow. Bulls lead. Bulls lead Bulls lead. 28-24. 

We are over 50%. McGrady 14, Marshall 9

Crawford 7


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Rose 1-6, 1 reb, 2 ast, 1 stl, 2 pts
Chandler 2-2 FG, 2-4 FT, 4 reb, 2 TO, 2 blk, 6 pts
Curry 0-0, 2-2 FT, 1 reb, 2 to, 1 stl, 2 PF, 2 pts
Marshall 4-6, 1-1 3Pt, 1 reb, 1 stl, 9 pts
Crawford 3-5 FG, 1-2 3Pt, 2 reb, 3 ast, 1 stl, 7 points


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Chandler with a nice spin move for the jumper.

Bulls up 30-24.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

could someone tell me how many points have the Bulls and Magic scored in the paint???

By the way ERob&Gill I think isn't a good combination out there


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Rose is out.

Magic making a 5-0 run.

Bulls with 14 points in the paint, Magic with 12.


----------



## Athlon33.6 (Jul 31, 2003)

We always lead in the beginning but lose it quickly at the start of the 3rd quarter.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Fizer nice move, but blows the layup.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Orlando now leads, another 2 in the paint.

Fizer misses an easy shot. Orlando gets fouled on the fast break.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Rose is out.
> 
> Magic making a 5-0 run.
> ...


Thanks DaBullz!


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JRose5</b>!
> Fizer nice move, but blows the layup.


Rinse and repeat.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls 2nd unit it blowing it. Bulls down 34-30.

Fizer's shots have both been terrific ones. He needs to make 'em (and I think they'll start falling for him).


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Orlando on a 10-2 run.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

Fizer is terrible. No type of feel for basketball. Didnt like him college and I dont like him now.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

so much for momentum....huh


Bench Fizer's arse and put Baxter in there...those Magic scrubs are on a 10-0 run.....CHOKETIME!!!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Chandler has just 4 rebounds.

We're being outrebounded 15-10.

TMac is 6-11 FG with 14 points.
Juwann Howard is 2-4 FG with 3 rebounds and 1 assist, 4 pts.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Rose back in. 2 dribbles, pass, pass to fizer, dunk.


----------



## Coyat (Jun 18, 2003)

anyone notice Bulls Black uni's went thru a little fashion change? 

They got the logo on the back centered like the Mavs and some other teams do.. pretty cool..

Then the arm borders are solid black now.. 

just wonderin if anyone else noticed this for the first time cuz I did


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

both teams are shooting pretty well. Less Rebounds. It is only early second quarter.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Magic raising their FG%...as expected of course


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Am I seeing correct? Did Curry block a shot?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Curry with an awesome block, leads to a fast break bucket for Gill.

36-34 Orlando.

(Rose isn't in, my bad).


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

AND GOT A REBOUND!

wow.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

No, he's in ;-)


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Rose into the post to curry, travel.

Almost assist.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Fizer just isn't ready yet...put Baxter in next time


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> Am I seeing correct? Did Curry block a shot?



Yes he did, I was impressed, but then he made up for it by backing down on a drive by one of their guards, and then a traveling call.
:dead:


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

Eddie Robinson is not playing too badly.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> Am I seeing correct? Did Curry block a shot?


He has two blocks


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Donyell back in the game.

After 9 Q1 points, he should be in the game.

Bulls down 40-34.

Rose fouled brining the ball upcourt.

(Rose is PG right now).


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

Curry has two fouls it was wise to back down. he cant help us if he is on the bench.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls are moving with and without the ball. It's nice to watch, but they've got to hit some shots.

Rose inbounds to Gill, for the easy bucket.
Assist rose.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Bulls are just blowing it up....


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Rose draws the double team, passes to Chandler, goes around the chandler screen (was going to get a good look), but Chandler called for the offensive foul.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls shooting .483, Orlando .472.
Bulls down by 5, 41-36.
Timeout 5:46 remaining

Magic 22 points in the paint, Bulls 18
Bulls hitting 67% of their 3's, Orlando 50%


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

OT: Wizards up 10 at home over Dallas. 43-33 5:52 in second. Arenas 12. Hughes 8 Dixon 9.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Let's see when Curry will get his first basket..has he even attempted a shot yet??besides the FT's


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls playing man-to-man. TMac hit a tough shot with Gill playing great D on him.

Rose works the baseline, gets a nice feed, is fouled. (Not an almost assist)

"Rose is going to the basket every time against the smaller point guard" -- Magic announcer

Gill hits a tough shot.
He's 3-3


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gill 3-3 so far.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

those 3 guards of Washington seem to be playing really well


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>unBULLievable</b>!
> Let's see when Curry will get his first basket..has he even attempted a shot yet??besides the FT's


Curry hasn't officially taken a shot yet.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Are we really only down 5?

I can't even concentrate on the game, my roommate is retarded and won't shut up.
:upset:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Curry gets good position down low against Zaza. Rose feeds him. Foul. 

No almost assist.


Rose drives, hits, fouled.
3-pt play in the works.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls down 3, down 2 after the rose FT>


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Neil Funk: Rose through the lane up with a wild shot thats good and a foul.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Jamal back in, bulls back to zone.

TMac beats curry inside for a layup.

Curry flies at the hoop from the FT line and runs right into DeClerq. Offensive foul, #3.

Bulls down 45-41. Timeout.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Curry 3rd personal.
Uggh.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

It's just that our team needs to go on a 10-0 run to get some momentum..we can't build a run cause we can't put a stop...


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> Neil Funk: Rose through the lane up with a wild shot thats good and a foul.


It wasn't a wild shot. It was a very pretty looking one.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> It wasn't a wild shot. It was a very pretty looking one.


ok.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JRose5</b>!
> Curry 3rd personal.
> Uggh.


That kid has a mentality problem..looks like he sees Yao Ming everywhere


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

Woah, when did Curry become a guard


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Magic 8 off rebounds


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

What about that coming out party Eddy?????

Looks like you forgot the Beers....


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottVdub</b>!
> Woah, when did Curry become a guard


He didn't, thats the problem.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Rose to Crawford, who makes a nice shot from the left side. (Waiting to see if they gave the assist).


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

we are letting Orlando find it's identity...that's what we are..the Chicago Cure


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Marshall misses, blount rebounds, out to crawford who puts up an easy 2 from the FT line.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Crawford on fire!! 3-3


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Bulls on the verge of getting 60 points on the head...by halftime


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Jamal hits another.

All good shots. 5-7 FG, 3 assists, 11 points.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Crawford has 15 pts.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Steven Hunter scoring over Chandler without fear.

Bulls down 54-49, Chandler at the line.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

That Eddy Curry punk is gettin on my nerves wake up you softy!:upset:


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Offense not looking bad, but we have to tighten up that D.
:upset:


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Steven Hunter scoring over Chandler without fear.
> 
> Bulls down 54-49, Chandler at the line.


That's the problem with us...we let player-scrubs gain confidence


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Chandler called for his 2nd illegal defense call this game. 

Bulls are in zone with Jamal in the game, man when he's out.

CHandler gets away with a no-foul-call on a TMac drive. Then fouls gooden immediately.

Chandler is yanked. For 3 PF and no other reason.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Where is Tyson and his rebounds????


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Big three by Marshall. 56-54 Orlando.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Rose holds the ball at the top of the key. No movement.
Then movement. He drives, dishes to Marshall in the corner.

THREE.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>unBULLievable</b>!
> Where is Tyson and his rebounds????



He has 4. 10 pts and 2 blks.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

So much for the offense..but we can't play Defense...

Chandler&Curry with 3 fouls...


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Rose holds the ball at the top of the key. No movement.
> Then movement. He drives, dishes to Marshall in the corner.
> 
> THREE.


:yes: 

Nice passing by Rose, and Marshall looks damn good too.

Now we just need some D!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

58-54 at the half.

Rose threw up a shot from longer than half court that banked, hit the rim, and missed.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

58 points from a team that lacks Garrity and Giricek also...don't wonna think about it


----------



## Athlon33.6 (Jul 31, 2003)

Jamal Crawford is such a really good shooter.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

58-54 magic. 

Bulls 56%, orlando, 49%. Magic 11 off rebounds. We keep them off of the off boards better, we might win this game. 

Crawford 15.
Chandler 10, 
Marshall 12. 

McGrady 19. 

Bulls, being out rebounded 13-22. 9 t/o. 3-5 in threes,


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Marshall 5-9, 2-3 3Pt, 1 reb, 1 stl, 12 pts
Chandler 3-4 FG, 4-6 FT, 4 reb, 3 TO, 2 blk, 3 PF, 10 Pts
Curry 0-0, 2-2 FT, 2 reb, 4 TO, 1 stl, 2 blk, 3 PF, 2 pts
Rose 2-8 FG, 1-1 FT, 1 reb, 4 ast, 1 TO, 1 stl, 1 PF, 5 pts
Crawford 6-8 FG, 1-2 3PT, 2-2 FT, 2 reb, 3 ast, 1 stl, 15 points
Gill 3-3 FG, 1 ast, 1 to, 1 PF, 6 pts
Fizer 1-3 FG, 1 PF, 2 pts

I don't have stats to prove this, but my gut judgement is that Rose played PG for 2/3 of the 1st half.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Could we hope for a better half?????


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

OT: Wiz 59 Dallas 43 at HT. (Fire Don Nelson )

Arenas. 17 pts 7 rebounds.5 assists. 

Jamison leads Dallas with 10.

Wiz 8-13 in threes.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Marshall 5-9, 2-3 3Pt, 1 reb, 1 stl, 12 pts
> Chandler 3-4 FG, 4-6 FT, 4 reb, 3 TO, 2 blk, 3 PF, 10 Pts
> Curry 0-0, 2-2 FT, 2 reb, 4 TO, 1 stl, 2 blk, 3 PF, 2 pts
> ...


So Crawford got his 15 at SG? Interesting. Thanks


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Yes, Jamal has looked great at SG.

Rose has looked VERY good at PG. When the team stops moving, he drives and dishes. Hopefully Jamal is watching and learning.

THe BUlls have two plays that look promising.

Curry comes up and sets a pick. Rose dribbles around it, drawing the double team. Curry rolls to the basket, rose gives him a bounce pass. Curry has mishandled the ball every time they run it, but it's a play that works. Pick and roll. They've run it with chandler with success.

The 2nd play is chandler at the top of the key with the ball. Rose runs back and forth along the baseline and he gets a pass from Chandler. They've run it infrequently, but it's a terrific way to get a big out of the key and let Jalen use his height.

Our play of the game is Jalen's early dunk. It was a jordan move. A spin, dribble/drive along the baseline and the dunk finish.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls are shooting .556.

I cannot stress how good Marshall is shooting tonight. Few inside shots, mostly long range bombs. 5-9 FG.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Yes, Jamal has looked great at SG.
> 
> Rose has looked VERY good at PG. When the team stops moving, he drives and dishes. Hopefully Jamal is watching and learning.
> ...


Good post, I agree with all of it.
I love the pick and roll with Rose and either Chandler or Curry (when he can handle it). I've also always loved when he runs the PG, and agree with running Crawford at the SG, its worked out better for both of them.

:yes:


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Now lets play some Defense ..although I think the referres won't let us


----------



## Athlon33.6 (Jul 31, 2003)

So Jamal is playing shooting guard? I hadn't noticed. We need to keep him there. Obvioulsy he's extremely comfortable in this position. He's one of the players who's really keeping us in this game tonight.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

We have to get Eddy in the game somehow someway.....he needs to get some shots...Poor guy first time he attempted to score he got whistled with the Offensive foul:no:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

On the defensive side...

Bulls are playing almost exclusively zone.

Jalen is on the top left, Crawford top right. TMac is doing almost all of his scoring from Crawford's side, via jump shot or driving into the lane. TMac is 8-16.

I like the concept of us using zone like this. It is a way to mask bad defensive players. Though with Curry out there, I saw him running at wing players (near the top of the key) and getting way out of position.

Zone won't work in the long run, as we'll face teams with a lot of shooters who will shoot over it. Fortunately, TMac is all they have, basically.

And even with the zone, they've killed us inside.

Magic coach says key to 2nd half is to stop Rose and especially marshall.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls start the 1st half by forcing the magic into a 24-second violation.

Crawford is now playing PG.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Theres that little jump hook from Eddy!

Lets hope he can hit it consistently now.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Curry finally scores


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls cut the lead to 2, then TMac hits a 3.

Bulls down by 5.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Could we hope for a Win ???Make this board happy Bulls!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Crawford had his shot blocked in the corner (for 3). Was a good shot out of the offense, which worked.

Marshall misses the shot, gets his own board and putback.

61-58 Magic.

Gooden scores over dhandler.

Crawford still at PG.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

McGrady is hitting from everywhere...damn


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Marshall having a very nice game.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Jamal stands at the top of the key. Holds the ball. Passes it. Stands at the top of the key. Gets it back. Passes to rose. No movement by the bulls on O. Rose shoots, misses. Nobody crashes the boards. Jamal didn't move one inch.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Runner by Rose!

Good to see an outside shot go down.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Rose hits. Bulls down 65-62.

Gooden scores over curry and chandler right in the paint.


----------



## Athlon33.6 (Jul 31, 2003)

Curry is coming alive!!! We can win this!  

Marsh btw, should always be a starter. He is such a great team player and gives us so much height.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Rose drives, throws up an ugly shot. It was 3/4 the way down and rimmed out. He commits the foul trying for the boards.

Lue goes right around Crawford and in for the layup.

Chicago timeout.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls can't stop anyone. 69-62 Magic


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls have just 9 TO. Curry+Chandler have 7 of them.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Bulls have just 9 TO. Curry+Chandler have 7 of them.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

call me a pessimist, but Curry should be dominating Steven Hunter. what a scrub he's been.:sigh:


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Sorry to say this but these Bulls are just like last years Bulls...


Hassell=Gill
Pippen==?
Blount==Blount


I hope we could somehow get Artest back(yeah right)


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

THis is an example of why I don't like Jamal at PG.

He dribbles, back to the basket. His guys are moving. He dribbles. He dribbles. He finally gives it to rose. Rose gives it back, Crawford shoots, misses.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Chandler just had his shot blocked, and it was ugly.

Crawford gets the ball, gets it poked out of his hands by TMac. Chases it to half court, throws one up as the :24 clock expires.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

shot clock runs out. jamal airballs it. is it about that time to get blown out now?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Rose runs the fast break, bounce pass to Jamal for the floater, it's good.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Nice pass from Rose to Crawford on the break, its good!

Need Defense...


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Whoever predicted the Bulls to fail to score more than 75...might get those ribs!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Crawford drives (great!) but has it blocked by hunter.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Chandler still has just 4 rebounds. Wake up and play like you've been!


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Crawford drives (great!) but has it blocked by hunter.


That kid(Hunter) in the previous games had no confidence whatsoever...we helped him tonight..that's 4 sure


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Tyson was in for a bad one.unfortunatley he put good numbers in 2 meaningless games(Bulls blown out by the 3 rd quarter)


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Rose playing the point.

Nobody's moving. He drives right around a chandler screen.

Marshall comes and gets the ball at the top of the key. He passes to Jamal. He dribbles and passes back to Rose who has to rush a shot before the clock goes off. Missed the 3.

Blount comes back and hits an open jumper.

71-66 Magic.

Rose dives on the floor for the loose ball, turns into an easy fastbreak basket for Jamal.

71-68


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Here we go, here we go, down 3, turnover by the Magic, Bulls ball.
Lets capitolize!


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

T for Taunting!!
:upset:


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

if we dont stop the Magic we just wont be able to win this one..DEFENSE!!!!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Jamal back at point.

Dribbling, dribbling, dribbling, with his back to the basket.

Finally gets rid of it to rose to chandler for the dunk.

When Jamal has his back to the basket 10 ft behind the 3pt line like that, the team doesn't move on offense without the ball.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Chandler dunk. Is that a technical? Isn't that his second tech??


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JRose5</b>!
> T for Taunting!!
> :upset:


Tell me it was Curry????


----------



## Athlon33.6 (Jul 31, 2003)

Oh damn! What a move by TYSON! He totally destroyed Hunter! That's was his most explosive move of the season so far!


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>unBULLievable</b>!
> 
> 
> Tell me it was Curry????


Chandler
:upset:


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

When will Curry Taunt?????


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JRose5</b>!
> T for Taunting!!
> :upset:


yeah and i love it. ITENSITY! INTENSITY! INTENSITY! EMOTION! EMOTION! EMOTION!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

OT: Arenas, 22 pts 9 rebounds 8 assists. 2 steals. 1:47 in third. Wizards up by 20.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pay Ton</b>!
> 
> 
> yeah and i love it. ITENSITY! INTENSITY! INTENSITY! EMOTION! EMOTION! EMOTION!


Hell yea, but its a close call for taunting. At least its only one free throw.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Lut hits the technical.

Bulls down just 2 ON THE ROAD. 

And they cracked 70! ;-)


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Common Eddy...GIVE US SOME EMOTION!!!!!!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Rose is out. Gill in.

Gill and Jamal at the guards.

Gill to crawford for the dunk on the fast break!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Nice fast break!!


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Crawford slam!
10-3 Bulls run


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

DEFENSE!!!!!


----------



## Athlon33.6 (Jul 31, 2003)

Jamal with the flying dunk!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

TIE GAME ON THE ROAD. 72-72.

Bulls ball!

Hunter just committed his 4th foul going for the rebound.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Blount two straight blocks.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

DEFENSE!!!!!!!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls lead.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

DEFENSE!!!!!!!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Jamal at point. Gets rid of the ball, goes and stands at half court. There's 4 bulls in the picture on my TV. Marshall with a nice move to score the layup.

TMac with the steal, misses the open fastbreak layup.

Gill hits on the other end.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

C'mon Bulls, win this one for all your fans! We desperately need this after the first couple games.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

DEFENSE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*Crawford is playing*

very well.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Almost 24-seconds on Magic.

Bulls on the fast break, TMac commits the foul to stop it.

Magic fans are booing.

Bulls up 76-72. Bulls on a 12-1 run.

Crawford gets rid of the ball, stands at the top of the key.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Crawford again at the buzzer.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

78-74 Bulls. We average 77 a game and already have that surpassed.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Kendall Gill 4-4 :yes: 

Crawford again 

Go Bulls!!!


----------



## Athlon33.6 (Jul 31, 2003)

Gosh Jamal is so good! 

This kid is very special.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Jamal dribbles down the right side, loses the ball momentarily, gets an open look and hits at the buzzer.

Marshall quietly is leading the Bulls with 8 boards. And what an overall game!

8-14 FG, 8 reb, 1 ast, 1 stl, 18 pts.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

We need to play DEFENSE!!!!!!!!!!

INTENSITY-FIERCE EMOTION


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls 54%! Crawford 23, Marshall 18 chandler 12. 

Bulls being out rebounded by by 7. Orlando had 3 off rebounds in that quarter.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Is Jamal on anyone else's TV when the Bulls are on offense and he doesn't have the ball?

Gill hits again. 80=74.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gill for 2! Bulls up by 6.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

12 more minutes..LETs KEEP THIS UP!!!!!!!

DEFENSE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls just ran that pick and roll, this time with Marshall and Chandler. Chandler gets fouled. 

(Almost assist for Marshall).


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls are 11-13 in free throws.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

DEFENSE!!!!!!!!


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

DEFENSE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Gooden tough shot over Chandler.

The Bulls are doing this with Blount on the floor and not Curry.

Curry's got just 18 minutes.

Marshall hits again.

84-78 bulls.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

DEFENSE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

We are trading baskets and we really need stops.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

DEFENSE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Gooden with the jump pass, catches Chandler sleeping. Easy bucket for Zaza.

Chandler now has 6 boards. 

85-80 after Chandler's 1st FT at the other end.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

DEFENSE!!!!!!!

WE need to make another run


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Gooden tough miss over Chandler (on the wing?)

Crawford loses the ball and the Magic get an easy bucket.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Notice.

Bulls go on a run to take the lead. BC has left the hot guys on the court.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

DEFENSE!!!!!!!!!!!

(Sorry for repeating-I'm building momentum-Hope I haven't broken your nerves)


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Chandler is doing what Curry should be doing. Taking it to the basket and getting fouled.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Jamal may need a breather soon. If we can get him 2-3 minutes of rest, he can come in for the end of the game, when it counts.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

DEFENSE!!!!!!!!


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)




----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Gill runs the break, dishes to Crawford for the bucket.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

TC looks really good from the line tonight, thats a very good sign!


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

DEFENSE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Woooooo.. Nice job guys.. Keep it up though!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

I like what I am seeing. 92-82!! Led by Chandler, Marshall and Crawford.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Lue misses the 3-pointer. Jamal runs down court. Marshall grabs the board (#10) and throws the baseball pass for the uncontested layup.

Bulls up by 10.

A WIN ON THE ROAD <font size=-1>if we can keep it up</FONT>


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

DEFENSE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Marshall TD pass to Crawford!

Anyone see Crawford after that little floater before that?
Thats what I like to see, him with some fire in his eyes. He looked pissed.:yes:


----------



## Athlon33.6 (Jul 31, 2003)

A new beginning for us!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Dang it!! If Bulls win there goes the Ribs.....For now. LOL. Oh well, the sacrifices I make as a bulls fan.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

DEFENSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

(Am I bringing luck or what?)


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

DEFENSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Chandler with only 6 boards, but 10-12 from the free throw line. NICE!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Last play by the magic could be good for them. Post up for howard, easy bucket over Chandler.

Magic playing zone, confusing the bulls some.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*If Crawford ever*

becomes a marginal defensive player he can be very good.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

DEFENSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*Time to bring in Rose and*

Curry.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

DEFENSE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Aren't we a great team when Curry goes 9-15 with 10 rebounds?

Oops, that's Marshall, my bad.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

DEFENSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

This is exciting... Crawford definitely playing the way we all thought he could (defense could be better though... always room for improvement!)


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

is Curry even playing?


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

see!? Marshall should start for the rest of the season. That's why we brought him in for... solid contribution!!! Trade Fizer, Marshall is the man !!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Curry 18 minutes, 1-2 FG, 2-2 FT, 2 reb, 4 TO, 1 stl, 2 blk, 3 PF, 4 pts.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

DEFENSE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*So if Curry ever puts those*

numbers up we will lose? Im just trying to find your point?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Donyell firing...KA-Boom. A three.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Yell better be starting next game too. He's looking awesome!


----------



## Athlon33.6 (Jul 31, 2003)

I love Marshal's versatility. When he was much younger, some compared his game to that of Pippen's.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Rose back in. Steals the ball from TMac. Bulls timeout.

Rose with a jump pass to marshall for 3.

Orlando is on fire. Back to back 3's (or a 2 and a 3) from range.

Bulls standing on offense.

Jamal with the steal and fast break, fouled.

95-89.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>airety</b>!
> This is exciting... Crawford definitely playing the way we all thought he could (defense could be better though... always room for improvement!)


Deja-Vu...

I hope BC keeps his mouth shut after this game. Jamal should just play his game.. and this is his game.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

DEFENSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

I don't think there is any question we start Marshall next game... he was a huge spark for this team. If it means Curry to the bench, so be it.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

The force the ball in to Howard. He's stuffed by Blount (jump ball).


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

blount just got his third block!! A big block


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Start posting time and score somebody please..as the game goes to the wire the nailbitting begins!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Rose inside to chandler like 3 times in a row. Chandler's missed all 3.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

95-89 4:20 and counting


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

DEFENSE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

95-89 Bulls, 3:44 left

TMac to the line, fouled by Chandler (#4)


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

He's making decent moves but leaving them short every time.


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

Jamal definitely played his game tonight from what it looks, and he played it great. Everyone was involved in the offense... it wasn't just Crawford orchestrating things. Which works---and it worked... to the tune of about 57% shooting. I prefer it this way anyways, every player has to pass and move without the ball.

Great games from Tyson, Donyell and Jamal.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

game is going to go down to the wire. Bulls need to score.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>airety</b>!
> I don't think there is any question we start Marshall next game... he was a huge spark for this team. If it means Curry to the bench, so be it.


At least we'll have a good offensive player going against the back-ups


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

The Bulls mustn't blow it..We need some big baskets now


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

Game is not over


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

TMac misses the 2nd.

Chandler fouled on the rebound. He goes to the line.

96-90, 3:43 left. CHandler made the 1st.
97-90, made the 2nd.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Big free throws by Tyson.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

DEFENSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Lue hits the 3. They had Jalen running in circles.

Marshall answers with 3.

99-93, 3:05


----------



## Athlon33.6 (Jul 31, 2003)

Crunchtime :meditate:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Donyell for a longggg two.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

DEFENSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Lue hits another 3.

99-96, 2:28


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Killuminati</b>!
> 
> 
> At least we'll have a good offensive player going against the back-ups


Exactly... plus Curry doesn't deserve to start right now, he's not ready conditioning wise or mentally.

BTW, I still realize this game needs to be won, lots of time left and a small margin. I'm just looking at some of the major improvements from our past 3 games (and its not hard to see lots of improvements... though not on defense) :no:


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

DEFENSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Crawford just dribbled away most of the :24 clock, pass to rose, back to Crawford for a brick with the clock running out.


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

Ahhhh! Come on Bulls, play some D!!!


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

damn:upset:


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Needed a bucket on that one.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls up 99-96 with 1:34 left. Magic ball, after Crawford forced a poor shot.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

DEFENSE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

1:34 99-96 bulls. We need to win this game.


----------



## Athlon33.6 (Jul 31, 2003)

Yikes. Crawford "our go-to guy" blew two big shots.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

DEFENSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

Come on defense...


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

2:15 CHI - J. Crawford misses a 25-foot three-pointer from the right wing 
1:39 CHI - J. Crawford misses shot 

C'mon kid, now you gotta show poise.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Curry has played 18 minutes. Chandler almost the whole game.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

DEFENSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Couldn't resist watching.


Eddy is benched---Jamal needs to be after two straight selfish posessions.:upset:


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

He shoudl have gone to the bench earlier. I wish Hinrich was healthy so he could spell him


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Magic have 96 points. Bulls are giving up 97 a game. 

Big rebound by Tyson!!


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

Eh, that 3 point brick isn't completely his fault. He was likely told to dribble the clock low and then get it to Rose... the fact that Rose forced it back to him with no time left isn't Jamal's fault, Rose is our first option on the floor and Rose should have made something.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Shammond Williams drives right by Crawford but misses the shot.

Bulls get the rebound. Howard fouls Chandler at the other end.

99-96, 1:11 left

Chandler at the line
Hits
Hits
101-96


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

DEFENSE!!!!!!!!


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

Tyson on the line... sinks the first..


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

101-99 Lue was open


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

*Jaaaaaalllllennnn*

ROSE ANSWERS!!!!!!!!!
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Jalen for three. 104-99.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>airety</b>!
> Eh, that 3 point brick isn't completely his fault. He was likely told to dribble the clock low and then get it to Rose... the fact that Rose forced it back to him with no time left isn't Jamal's fault, Rose is our first option on the floor and Rose should have made something.


Not the way it looked.

It looked just bad.

Crawford penetrates, draws the triple team, dumps it to Rose who hits the BIG THREE.

That may have been the nail in the coffin.

104-99 Bulls


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Chandler :clap: :clap:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

we need a stop!! Come on, bulls!!!


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

Huge shot from Rose!!!


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

When Curry starts playing this team may make a nice little run.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

JALEN IS HUGE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Athlon33.6 (Jul 31, 2003)

JAL with the DAGGER!!! That's the way to do it!


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Huge three by our "leader" Jalen Rose! Very nice!


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

Nice 3 from Rose... almost there


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

104-99 Bulls, :44 left


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>unBULLievable</b>!
> JALEN IS HUGE!!!!!!!!!



Yeah baby!
:yes:


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

DEFENSE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

not being able to watch the game (damn league pass freebie ran out)

how is Lue getting open for 3's ever time ??


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Chandler commits his 5th foul, stopping the clock with :27 after a great defensive near-stop by the Bulls.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

DEFENSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

You know, MLB.com was awesome in offering the video of the games. Why isn't NBA.com smart enough to do it too? I guess I'm gonna end up just buying the radio pass again, but damn. I really wanted to WATCH the games.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

104-100 another huge rebound by Tyson!! his 9th, 26 seconds left. 

Don't throw the ball away. Keep it in Jamals or Jalens hands.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

DEFENSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wishbone</b>!
> not being able to watch the game (damn league pass freebie ran out)
> 
> how is Lue getting open for 3's ever time ??


Bulls are playing zone.

Bulls grab the rebound after Howard misses the 2nd.

Bulls 104, Orlando 100.

Timeout Bulls, :26 left

Here's what Coach is telling them.

Nobody touch the ball but Jamal or Rose. Do not shoot. Let the shot clock run out. Let them foul our best FT shooters. If those two get in trouble, come help, but get it back to them ASAP.

That's why BC called timeout.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>airety</b>!
> You know, MLB.com was awesome in offering the video of the games. Why isn't NBA.com smart enough to do it too? I guess I'm gonna end up just buying the radio pass again, but damn. I really wanted to WATCH the games.


I have the radio pass.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Oh yeah, and do not foul them when they're on offense ;-)


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

I got NBA TV (league pass)


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

27 long seconds!!!!!!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> Bulls are playing zone.
> ...


Exactly


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wishbone</b>!
> not being able to watch the game (damn league pass freebie ran out)
> 
> how is Lue getting open for 3's ever time ??


I saw a couple highlights of Lue hitting the 3's and it was mostly due to bad Bulls rotation and Orlando moving the ball well.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Tyke---12 free throws in a row.

What is Eddy thinking?


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

see what happens when we let crawford play his game. Eddy plays like garbage but the team is still competative. If you dont let jamal play his game and eddy doesnt do well, thats when you have 60 point scoring performances


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

shaky inbounds pass to Jamal, fouled right away.

(Rose was double teamed without the ball).


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 
> 
> I have the radio pass.


I bought it last year... think I'll do it again before the next game. Gamecast just doesn't cut it for me


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

GO BULLS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

106-100 Bulls.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

those free throws should put the game out of reach with no to's left


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

106-100 :25.90 left, timeout Magic


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> Tyke---12 free throws in a row.
> 
> What is Eddy thinking?


Speaking of what Eddy's thinking, 22/9 are numbers I hoped we'd get from Eddy... not Tyson!!!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Game over.

THey let us run out the clock.

ROAD WIN.

<FONT SIZE=+1>ROAD WIN</FONT>
<FONT SIZE=+2>ROAD WIN</FONT>
<FONT SIZE=+3>ROAD WIN</FONT>


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Thats a winner


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Nice win by the Bulls!!

Despite the blow outs, bulls are 2-3. First road win!!


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Yea baby!


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

We're 1/3 of the way to having as many road wins as we had last year! 

Awesome!!!


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

I've come to the conclusion that Eddy isnt that important to this team


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Yee-haw thats a winner!!  

Very impressive offense tonight, still waiting for EC to show up but nevertheless a great ROAD win!


----------



## Athlon33.6 (Jul 31, 2003)

Sweet Victory! I didn't think we could do it. 

GO BULLS!!!!!!!!


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

Well you need to reevaluate that conclusion. Eddy is what is going to make this team work. Its only 5 games people get a grip.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Great effort!!!!I'm astonished!!!!!!!

:clap:

I hope I didn't annoy you guys with my persistent post "DEFENSE"


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

I've come to the conclusion that the ribs are mine  Though I was way off on predicting Curry would have a great game ... good win for you guys!


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)




----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

When Eddy pulls his shorts up and learns to play hard and work on his flaws, then I'll "re-evaluate" his importance. 

I'm sick of waiting for him to show up while our other two young guys are working hard and having big games on the road.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> Jamal will have a gaudy line tonight.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

ALRIGHTY. This is what I'm talking about. Guys showed up tonight. From the sounds of it, even though Rose didn't shoot well, he did raise his play. And Crawford had one of his games.

I think we can buy time until Curry gets his head in the game this year, by relying on Rose, Marshall and Crawford, with Tyson doing the dirty work.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Crawford 29 points.
17 at SG
12 at PG
12-21 FG, 6 reb, 8 ast, 2 TO, 2 stl, 2 PF

Marshall 11-17 FG, 11 reb, 2 ast, 1 stl, 25 pts
Chandler 4-8 FG, <B>14-16 FT</B>, 9 reb, 1 ast, 3 TO, 2 blk, 5 PF, 22 pts
Curry 18 minutes, 1-2 FG, 2-2 FT, 2 reb, 4 TO, 1 stl, 2 blk, 3 PF, 4 pts
Rose 4-12 FG, 1-2 3PT (a big 3), 1 reb, 5 ast, 2 stl, 2 PF, 10 pts, 2 floorburns
Blount 29 minutes, 1-2 FG, 2-2 FT, 1 reb, 2 ast, 2 stl, 3 blk, 4 PF, 4 PTS, PPI -100 (but a hugely valuable guy tonight)
Gill 5-6 FG, 1 reb, 2 ast, 2 TO, 1 PF, 10 Pts


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

McGrady scored only 4 second half points(He had 19 at halftime)


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Users Browsing Forum: (truebluefan*, Outkast*, Wishbone, GB, LoyalBull, F.Jerzy, L.O.B, AnaMayShun, thunderspirit, ScottVdub, Nesovic, Philo, darlets, victor_vc, Killuminati, ez8o5, fl_flash*, Coachking, What Gives?, RATF, airety, DaFuture, LuCane*, RSP83, crazyfool83, tyson2323, unBULLievable, Ed O, BullspgJayWill#22, numlock, chibullsfan4life, Lets_Go_Bulls*, brian34cook, HELLHAMMER, cwalkmanuel, JRose5, John The Cool Kid, Snuffleupagus, visionary432, futuristxen, FanOfAll8472, wadecaroneddie, jollyoscars, Unlimitedgame, Athlon33.6, DaBullz)


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

> Gill 5-6 FG, 1 reb, 2 ast, 2 TO, 1 PF, 10 Pts


How's that shooting for a turnaround on the Kendall bashing ? :rbanana:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Fizer played two minutes. BC shortened the rotation. It worked. 

E-rob played five minutes.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Kendall shooting better on the road than at home!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> Fizer played two minutes. BC shortened the rotation. It worked.
> 
> E-rob played five minutes.


Fire him.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

LIES 

Tyson had well more than two blocks.

Hometown score keepers...:upset:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Everybody hit reload on their browser a few hundred times. Let's beat the last game thread for most views in BBB.net history ;-)


----------



## giusd (Apr 17, 2003)

I think we will see more and more of rose at point, JC at sg, and marshell hopefully is getting it together and will be starting at sf the position he mostly played at utah.

If curry start to get his game back we will see. Still bad D by the backcourt and what is wrong with roses shot? He is a carreer 45% shooter and he is missing open looks.

david


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

So far tonight Lebron looks like a tall Khalid El-Amin.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Can Tyson and Eddy be at their best playing togather?

They have yet to each have a big game with the other on the court too.


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> Can Tyson and Eddy be at their best playing togather?
> 
> They have yet to each have a big game with the other on the court too.


they had a few last year, one that sticks out is the game against golden state where they each got double doubles and scored over 20


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

This has to got to be one of our most unexpected wins since the rebuilding era. I have no F'ing clue what happened to the team tonight. How could this team be so DARN bad in the first 4 games and look so good tonight? I hope this was no fluke.

btw, y was Mcgrady playing as if he was afraid of the ball in the 2nd half?? I was pretty shocked to see the Magic running the offense through Howard and Lue in the 2nd.


----------



## LoyalBull (Jun 12, 2002)

Technically I don't think we looked like a good basketball team.


We looked good offensively, yes... but on defense we were as bad as ever!


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

oh by the way, did anyone notice jalens D tonight. I know we played zone and everything but everyone always talks about how bad his D is and today I noticed him slap a few balls away from guys and he got some steals. I just thought id point that out


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottVdub</b>!
> oh by the way, did anyone notice jalens D tonight. I know we played zone and everything but everyone always talks about how bad his D is and today I noticed him slap a few balls away from guys and he got some steals. I just thought id point that out


:yes:


----------



## giusd (Apr 17, 2003)

Maybe so put how many times did everyone notice that in our zone either rose or JC were not guarding anyone. It is a matchup zone and if the other guard goes below the FT line one of the guards follows him. This really showed with all the 3 point wide open looks the last 5 minutes.

david


----------



## Half-Life (Jan 1, 2003)

PLAYOFFS HERE WE COME!!!


----------



## Half-Life (Jan 1, 2003)

I still don't get this team...I pray to GOD that we play like this for the rest of the season.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Unbelievable...the Cavs look like theý're freezing their own best player out of the game


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>giusd</b>!
> Maybe so put how many times did everyone notice that in our zone either rose or JC were not guarding anyone. It is a matchup zone and if the other guard goes below the FT line one of the guards follows him. This really showed with all the 3 point wide open looks the last 5 minutes.
> 
> david


In a zone, you don't really guard guys. You guard anyone who's in a certain radius of your position.

What I saw was penetration from the wings, and not so much from the top of the key.

Peace!


----------

